# Inspección de nivel de llenado en botellas



## Indra (Ene 21, 2007)

Saludos.
Ojala me puedan ayudar , trato de determinar como inspeccionar el nivel de llenado en botellas en una linea de producción de agua.


----------



## thors (Ene 23, 2007)

¿ deseas saber si la botella esta realmente llena osea control de calidad ?

si es agua usa un rele de control de nivel de agua ...los mismos que se usan para controlar las copas de agua .que usan tres sondas 
el resto seria automatizar la introduccion de la sonda en el interior de la botella hasta el nivel que deberia estar con agua


----------



## El nombre (Ene 23, 2007)

En el llenado de botellas, no es muy higiénico meter cositas en los líquidos. 
Pregunta en omron o similar, tienen productos especificos y muy fiables para ello. detectan el líquido despreciado el cristal. 
Saludos


----------



## thors (Ene 24, 2007)

EL nombre
los envases industriales o contenedores de liquidos son de acero inoxidable  y hay sondas para nivel de acero inoxidable ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

ahora es la solucion mas economica ya que los productos omron son  costosos  
si hay mas dinero la solucion mas profecional  es el chequeo por celdas de carga osea pesar la botella y sensores capacitivos


----------



## El nombre (Ene 24, 2007)

En primer lugar comentar que el mundo está lleno de pequeñas chapucillas. En segundo lugar comentar que en una linea de producción ( de lo que sea) no premia el precio sino la calidad. En tercer lugar  ¿¿donde habré visto una botella de agua metálica???). En cuarto lugar mientras efectuas el llenado pesando te han llenado unas 50. El llenado de botellas se realiza medainte dosificación en una cinta. Las botellas van  pegadas unas a otras y es muy engorroso pesar. 
Una vez llena se pasa un control de calidad consistente en detectar el correcto llenado que se realiza y la forma más rápida es así.
Y ahora que caigo, ¿qué precio tiene diseñar un circuito y probarlo? Los que encuentras en el mercado son funcionales y cuando se cambia de mantenedor se obtiene repuesto facilmente.
 El Empresario no busca precio a corto plazo, quiere productividad y calidad.


----------



## thors (Ene 25, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> En primer lugar comentar que el mundo está lleno de pequeñas chapucillas. En segundo lugar comentar que en una linea de producción ( de lo que sea) no premia el precio sino la calidad. En tercer lugar  ¿¿donde habré visto una botella de agua metálica???). En cuarto lugar mientras efectuas el llenado pesando te han llenado unas 50. El llenado de botellas se realiza medainte dosificación en una cinta. Las botellas van  pegadas unas a otras y es muy engorroso pesar.
> Una vez llena se pasa un control de calidad consistente en detectar el correcto llenado que se realiza y la forma más rápida es así.
> Y ahora que caigo, ¿qué precio tiene diseñar un circuito y probarlo? Los que encuentras en el mercado son funcionales y cuando se cambia de mantenedor se obtiene repuesto facilmente.
> El Empresario no busca precio a corto plazo, quiere productividad y calidad.



1_nunca mencione que la botella fuese  metalica sino el contenedor
2_hay muchos procesos que utilizan como control el peso y utilizan celdas de carga " DINAMICA" ..desde gramos en adelante como los calibradores de carozos o en general productos con envases no transparente o cellados
3_la desicion si controlas una a una o paquetes de botella depende de la productividad
4_en donde trabajo pesamos 30 GRAMOS con muy buen resultado y en lineas de produccion 
5_ creo que 50mSegundos es suficiente para pesar automaticamente un producto y ademas con una controladora que es programable ( pdf) 

en fin ..creo que lo mas importante es responder en base a los conocimientos y en el mundo de la automatizacion industrial y electronica tengo mas 15 años 
he asistido a muchas ferias industriales y me sorprende cada vez mas los avancez  en tecnologia , con productos mas veloz y precisos  con verdaderas computadoras incorporadas 
con comunicacion y todo 
por eso cuando mencione pesar no es una idea sino una alternativa real de mercado

y no estoy en contra del diseño ,,por que diseño bastante ,,pero llegar al producto totalmente terminado y testeado del diseño , con las respectivas pautas de fallas y mantensión lleva 
bastante tiempo....  

bueno chauuu 

http://www.krones.de/es/industries/431.htm
http://www.ipc.com.mx/pi-verificadores-peso-en-banda.html
http://www.balanzassip.com.ar/Bascula_peso_dinamico.htm
http://www.sartorius.es/productos_sartorius.asp?catID=5


----------



## rafael ahumada (Ene 29, 2007)

TANBIEN ME GUSTARÍA APORTAR ALGO.
Estimada indra desde que estoy trabajando he observado cantidades de procesos de inspección de calidad que aunque muy diversos son muy eficaces y eficientes. Personalmente te sugeriria una inspección con sensores del tipo óptico, los cuales son muy fiables para el proposito y trabajan a altisima velocidad. Los he visto funcionar en una línea de botellas de cervesa en una importante cervecería de mi país. Cualquier duda consulta con asesores de fábricantes de estos productos como siemens o festo entre otros. Si realizas la consulta en nombre de la empresa creeme que te atenderán con prontitud. Chao.


----------



## CARBONORBE (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola a todos. Me permito agregar algo mas. El sistema de inspección de nivel a usarse depende grandemente del producto y la velocidad de la linea. He visto sistemas de pesaje en la llenadora,  donde median la cantidad de llenado de cada envase por caudalimetros independientes. Pero lo habitual en lineas de alta produccion (alrededor de 500 bot/min en 500cc) es medir por radiacion o microondas, donde te independizas del envase (mide a traves de latas o dentro de cajas de carton). La medición es sin contacto y el rechazo se realiza a cintas sincronizadas a la principal, muy suave, de modo de no provocar caidas. El sistema de control por peso dinamico habitualmente se realiza para comprobar cajas o packs completos, referidos a un peso promedio del contenido. 

Espero haber aportado mi grano de arena.


----------



## chuko (Mar 5, 2007)

Se podría utilizar un caudalimetro en el pico que va llenando los envases.


----------



## Willington (Mar 5, 2007)

si se ve a traves de las botellas.... yo lo haria con una camara de video y un algorimo
de comparacion- correlacion para determinar la altura del liquido en las botellas.

lo he visto en grades empresas, hasta le ponen un sistema de actuador para desviar las botellas que no cumplen.

saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Mar 5, 2007)

Podrias buscar algo con sensores que respondan al haz de luz reflejado por el metodo de refraccion busca en la web acerca de los sensores "sick", estos son especializados para la industria de bebidas.

Y a mis compañeros de foro les digo que el proposito de este es el de compartir ideas y no el de estarnos jactando quien sabe más o no y empezar a sacar a luz nuestros logros como niños malcriados.
Recuerden estamos para ayudarnos.


----------



## locowarcraft (Dic 16, 2007)

Bueno, creo que nos desviamos rápido del tema. Yo creo que ella lo que quiere es inspeccionar más no llenar las botellas. Fijémosno en lo que pide la ayuda, bueno, yo hice un software (no un programa)  para el reconocimiento del nivel de llenado de botellas. Para este fin utilcé el matlan, si quieres te puedo brindar el código. Tambien se necesitará una cámara web como interfaz de adquisicion de imágenes, es que no alcanzaba el dinero para comprar una tarjeta de esas que venden por ahi.   Quien quiera el código avísenme


----------



## ALJOBIN (Mar 14, 2008)

Por favor quisiera que me envies el código, y alguna idea de como conectaste la cámara pa que pueda capturar la imagenes. Muchas gracias


----------



## Mushito (Mar 15, 2008)

Indra dijo:
			
		

> Saludos.
> Ojala me puedan ayudar , trato de determinar como inspeccionar el nivel de llenado en botellas en una linea de producción de agua.


Hola:
Yo trabaje en Coca Cola Company de mi país y ahí usan el Checkmat de Krones.
Estos equipos usan una especie de radiación, tanto así que en su manual y avisos de seguridad indican que no se debe calibrar cuando esta en funcionamiento. 
El principio de funcionamiento es la de emitir una onda y recibirla al otro lado y además detectar la presencia de la botella.
Dudo mucho que alguien pueda diseñar algo como eso.
bajen el PDF del equipo.
http://brochures.krones.com/mediasu...categories&selAttributeSort=DateFileModified#


----------



## El nombre (Mar 15, 2008)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Indra dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 15, 2008)

las radiaciones de las que hablas que se usan mucho para eso,son rayos gamma


----------



## Mushito (Mar 16, 2008)

Tan machitos que estan, a ver envien el primer circuito


----------



## locowarcraft (Jun 11, 2008)

Si no se puede contar con todos esos equipos, pues fácil, trabaja con procesamiento digital de imágenes, ya que el resto solo habla lo que lee por ahi y en verdad ni ellos mismos conocen esas cosas tan complejas, pero no imposibles  . Conectas tu cámara web y para proyecto de universidad basta.


----------



## alexqro (Jun 24, 2011)

locowarcraft dijo:


> Bueno, creo que nos desviamos rápido del tema. Yo creo que ella lo que quiere es inspeccionar más no llenar las botellas. Fijémosno en lo que pide la ayuda, bueno, yo hice un software (no un programa)  para el reconocimiento del nivel de llenado de botellas. Para este fin utilcé el matlan, si quieres te puedo brindar el código. Tambien se necesitará una cámara web como interfaz de adquisicion de imágenes, es que no alcanzaba el dinero para comprar una tarjeta de esas que venden por ahi.   Quien quiera el código avísenme



Que tal, oye quisiera saber si me podrias proporcionar tu programa es que pi proyecto me pide algo similar y quiero darme una idea. gracias

Saludos


----------



## wlopez (Jun 24, 2011)

Aca otra idea, claro si solo es saber que la botella ya se lleno y no derramar. En mi caso hice un proyecto llenado de frascos con arroz (aclaro maqueta, pero claro pudiera ser aplicable a un proceso), solo necesitas saber en cuanto tiempo se llena la botella hasta el nivel que deseas y listo, es decir si de acuerdo a tus pruebas se llena en 5 segundos...entonces... tu llave de paso de agua, la vas a abrir (claro automaticamente) solo 5 segundos y a los 5 segundos lo cierras y listo.... sin tanta ciencia....
es solo una idea... tu eliges...
buen dia


----------



## Daniele (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola, tengo experiencia en sistemas automaticos industriales, y para el caso que Indra nos plantea lo mejor es trabajar con imagenes. Yo vi este tipo de sistema instalado en una metalurgica para determinar la calidad de piezas a las que habia que soldarles una tuerca. El sistema era capaz de determinar si la tuerca estaba en la posicion correcta y si estaba bien o mal soldada controlando el color que obtenia el metal despues de la soldadura.

Este tipo de sistema no es muy simple de implementar, pero es altamente confiable. Cuenta con una o dos camaras (dependiendo de la cantidad de puntos a observar). Estas camaras están conectadas a una pequeña central. En esta central se guarda en memoria una imagen de una botella llenada corrrectamente y se configuran algunos parametros de tolerancia. Lo que hace el sistema es tomar imagenes de todas las botellas (una por una) mientras caminan por la linea de produccion y compararlas contra la imagen patron que tiene en memoria. El sistema avisa cuando encuentra una botella que no esta dentro de los parametros especificados. Para hacer un mejor trabajo se puede incluir algun dispositivo neumatico que retire la botella fallada de la linea.

Este tipo de sistema ya estan pensados y diseñados como un producto para hacer exactamente eso. No tiene sentido ponerse a diseñar y experimentar, sobre todo si se trata de un ambiente industrial.

Indra, te aconsejo que busques en formas reconocidas que vendan sensores y productos para la automatizacion (Omrom, Siemens, Telemecanique, etc) y les plantees el problema. 

Saludos


----------

